# Help Please!



## Cedar Point Kikos

So I've put my goats on here for critique,
(The 2 kikos(buck and doeling), the 2, 50% Kiko doelings, the 2, 75% Boer doelings, and Daisy,)

And I'm getting a lot of :
-Lacking brisket
-Short neck
-Steep rump
-Short bodied

I'ld appreciate a short explanation on each(the whys and why nots), and a picture of a good one, please!

Also, what do I do/look for in a new buck to fix the problems?

Thanks for the feedback on my goats, it been very helpful! Some of the things I haven't noticed.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm not good with explanations so hopefully someone can explain that for you.


----------



## Dani-1995

Can you link me the critiques you've have thus far? Brisket shouldn't be a huge thing in meat goats. It's more of a Dairy thing


----------



## Dani-1995

Oh I will get my pictures together tonight and post very soon... I can explain everything but the brisket thing. I just need my pics to do so


----------



## Dani-1995

Short neck means just that. The neck should come out of the top of the shoulders and be long and elegant. Short necked goats generally come lower in their shoulders and just aren't what most people would refer to as eye appealing.

Steep hip is when the pins are lower than the hooks. The picture of the doe is to show this. Red dot is hooks and blue is pins. It can cause kidding issues since it can make it so there is less pelvic space. This doe in particular is very steep hipped

Short bodied just means that they are lacking length through the middle. Buck on the left is short bodied and the other is fairly long.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Dani-1995 said:


> Can you link me the critiques you've have thus far?


Here's my goats' critique links:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/critique-please-50-kiko-doeling-159170/
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/critique-kiko-alpine-boer-doeling-159171/
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/critique-wanted-daisy-cross-something-doe-159164/
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/critique-pb-kiko-doeling-159172/
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/last-one-critique-75-boer-doeling-159174/
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/critique-pb-kiko-buck-159166/
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/critique-75-boer-doeling-159173/

That's all of them...Thanks for your help!


----------



## ArborGoats

*Disclaimer* I don't own the photos. 

I didn't use dots, but here is four of your goats, and then another picture of a 50% boer doe.

The red line is showing the length between the pins and the hook. Or as I understand it the ilium and ischium of the pelvis. The 50% doe has a more level line between the two, a closer comparison to your buck, who from a quick glance has the longest and flattest rump of the seven goats posted.

As to the short topline and neck. I marked necks in green. The 50% doe has the longest neck and it is more feminine and refined. Because the various pictures are at different angles it was difficult for me to tell which of your goats has the longest neck, but the white goat I pictured appears to have the longest topline of your seven as seen by the purple line. The two alpine looking doelings had the shortest backs, while your buck had the second longest back of the posted goats.

As mentioned the brisket is more for dairy goats and is not necessary in meat goats if that is what you are producing for. The image below (hopefully it worked) shows the parts of a dairy goat, which show how the brisket is the protruding part of the goats chest.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

That's so neat! Thanks, I can see it so much more clearly now.


----------

